# Fabulous Week in New York City



## John Cummings (Aug 30, 2010)

We just got back last night from NYC. We stayed a week at the HGVC West 57th Street timeshare. This was our second visit to NYC. We stayed there for 12 nights in July 2008.

This past week was awesome despite the rain for the first 4 days. We love New York and will be going back next year. The HGVC timeshare was very good. We liked it much better than the Manhattan Club where we stayed before. The unit itself was just an average sized hotel room but the bed and chair are very comfortable. What made the HGVC so good is the absolute excellent service from everybody. Right across the street is the Green Café 57 which is great for breakfast at a very reasonable price.

We went to 2 shows, Jersey Boys and Westside Story, Both were excellent. We went to mass at the St. Patrick's Cathedral which was awesome. We also walked around part of Central Park. We did the "Top of the Rock" tour and also the NBC Studios tour. The "Top of the Rock" is great with a fabulous 360 degree view of the city and surrounding area. We did some shopping along 5th avenue, Times Square at night, and generally walked all over. The New Yorkers were very helpful and friendly as always. All in all we had a great time and can't wait to go back.


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 31, 2010)

*Manhattan is Fabulous*

John:

We stayed at the Hilton on 57th in July and enjoyed it thoroughly.  We were permitted to attend the owner's breakfast every morning since we made the exchange in August, 2009.  My better half phoned a couple of weeks ahead and made the argument that we made the exchange before October, 2009 when the policy changed and that the breakfast was an integral part of our exchanging in.  She also argued that we were giving up kitchen facilities in exchange.  Anyway, we were permitted to schmooze with the owners.

We attended four plays:  American Idiot, Promises, Promises, Memphis and Billy Elliott.  Really enjoyed Memphis and Promises, Promises.  Did not like Billy Elliott.  Have seen Jersey Boys on Broadway and twice in SF.  Still my favourite play.

The shopping and everything else were great.  Great place to visit for a week.  Lots to do even though we have been there several times.

Went to the presentation.  They offered us 25000 HHonors points so my better half decided to go.  Sales person told us about five things that we couldn't do, including enjoying the owner's breakfast.  So half way through I told her that we quite enjoyed the breakfast and this was our fourth time exchanging into Manhattan (twice at the MC and another time at the Hilton down the street).  We corrected her several times on things she said and she didn't believe us.  She asked what we owned and what we paid for our timeshares and got really upset with us.  She offered us a studio every year (worth 5250 points) for a mere $45,000.  For the maintenance fees alone we could stay at the hotel across the street (which includes breakfast).  We apologized for wasting her time but my wife wanted the points.

Next day, we saw her touring other prospects at the owners breakfast.  Kinda of ducked out of the way to avoid her.  We spoke with others who exchanged in and they told us how their presentation went.  Similar to ours, except they didn't have the breakfast.

The Hilton on 57th is a prime property at a great location.  Wouldn't hesitate to exchange in again if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 31, 2010)

*Several questions*



John Cummings said:


> We just got back last night from NYC. We stayed a week at the HGVC West 57th Street timeshare. This was our second visit to NYC. We stayed there for 12 nights in July 2008.
> 
> This past week was awesome despite the rain for the first 4 days. We love New York and will be going back next year. The HGVC timeshare was very good. We liked it much better than the Manhattan Club where we stayed before. The unit itself was just an average sized hotel room but the bed and chair are very comfortable. What made the HGVC so good is the absolute excellent service from everybody. Right across the street is the Green Café 57 which is great for breakfast at a very reasonable price.
> 
> We went to 2 shows, Jersey Boys and Westside Story, Both were excellent. We went to mass at the St. Patrick's Cathedral which was awesome. We also walked around part of Central Park. We did the "Top of the Rock" tour and also the NBC Studios tour. The "Top of the Rock" is great with a fabulous 360 degree view of the city and surrounding area. We did some shopping along 5th avenue, Times Square at night, and generally walked all over. The New Yorkers were very helpful and friendly as always. All in all we had a great time and can't wait to go back.



Thanks John for the note.  Questions:  

(1) Did you get that exchange thru SFX -- what did you exchange for it? 

(2) Is this the Hilton that has several floors in the hotel or is it the newer Hilton timeshare?

(3) What airline/airport did you fly and did you arrange a cab to the timeshare?  

Comment:  We stayed in the Hilton timeshare that was mostly hotel.  If I remember correctly, they had a fabulous cocktail hour -- free.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 31, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Thanks John for the note.  Questions:
> 
> (1) Did you get that exchange thru SFX -- what did you exchange for it?
> 
> ...



1. Yes, the exchange was with SFX. I have used SFX exclusively for the past 13+ years. I exchanged my Gaslamp Plaza Suites mini suite upper floor.

2. This is the new Hilton Timeshare.

3. We flew on Jet Blue from LAX to JFK. There is no need to arrange a cab. It is a flat charge for taxis to/from JFK and Manhattan. You are not on a meter. The charge is $45 + any bridge/tunnel tolls. It is very reasonable considering the distance and time. Unlike LAX, the JFK airport is very organized with lots of people willing to help. The taxis are organized like they are at the Las Vegas airport with a line and a dispatcher. To return to the airport, just ask the doorman to get you a cab. It cost $50 for the trip from the airport and $45 back to the airport as there was no toll on the return. Remember that is the total cost no matter how many people there are.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 31, 2010)

dude-luv said:


> John:
> 
> We stayed at the Hilton on 57th in July and enjoyed it thoroughly.  We were permitted to attend the owner's breakfast every morning since we made the exchange in August, 2009.  My better half phoned a couple of weeks ahead and made the argument that we made the exchange before October, 2009 when the policy changed and that the breakfast was an integral part of our exchanging in.  She also argued that we were giving up kitchen facilities in exchange.  Anyway, we were permitted to schmooze with the owners.
> 
> ...



You were the reason I requested the HGVC West 57th Street specifically from our communications before. It was a good choice. Much more comfortable than the Manhattan Club and the service was absolutely outstanding. We don't need a kitchen so that is not important but it would have been nice to have a microwave to heat leftovers.

We never do sales presentations so that was not an issue. I was happy that there were absolutely no fees nor occupancy taxes

We normally do not like to go back to the same place but New York is an exception. We are anxiously looking forward to going again next year.


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 31, 2010)

*Superb service*

John:

Your comments are always appreciated.  Just a few more thoughts on my part.  The one thing that really stands out for me about the Hilton on 57th Avenue is the superb service.  Every day I witnessed some personal connection between an owner and some other employee.  I saw an owner hug a customer service rep in the lobby as if they were good friends.  The rep asked about the rest of the family as if there was some degree of intimacy, a kind of personal connection.  I saw the same thing occur in the owner's lounge when breakfast was being served.  I witnessed positive feelings with house service.  After a few days I realized that something extraordinary existed that I had rarely seen before.

On the last day, the concierge set us up with a shuttle to Liberty International Airport (Newark) to come home.  The shuttle was a few minutes late and we ran into the concierge outside on the sidewalk while she was on a break.  She got on her cell phone and phoned the driver to update us on his progress.  Just a lot of traffic congestion at the time.  We complimented her on how much of an improvement she was over the same service at the Manhattan Club (which she had worked at).  She said that 'made her day.'  

While the Hilton on 57th was way above the norm in customer relations, looking back, just about every Hilton that I have exchanged into has much above average service.  I remember a comment I made to my wife during our stay at the HGVC at Sea World in Orlando to the effect that Hilton lets you enjoy the resort without pampering you and yet doesn't nickle and dime you to death.  The Sea World resort has a restaurant/bar by the pool.  Very comfortable, very reasonably priced and very informal.  Exactly what you want if you are hanging out around the pool and enjoying the moment.

From my limited experience with them, I have a great deal of respect for the way Hilton runs their operations and consider them a class act.  Their employees seem well versed in 'customer service.'  My own thoughts.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2010)

The only other Hilton timeshare we have stayed at was HGVC/Flamingo in Las Vegas. We exchanged into there several times through SFX. The level of service was nothing compared to the HGVC West 57th Street. We have stayed at several Hilton hotels with good service.

The service at HGVC West 57th goes beyond anything we have witnessed. Did you know the concierge Whitney? She is an attractive young lady and the sweetest thing. We got to know her pretty well. She helped us a lot. Unfortunately her last day was today.

We just missed the cutoff for the free breakfast as our reservation was made in November.


----------



## dude-luv (Sep 1, 2010)

*Concierge*

John:

We also stayed at the Hilton Flamingo in Las Vegas.  I don't know the concierge's name but she had distinctive red hair and a fabulous personality.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2010)

dude-luv said:


> John:
> 
> I don't know the concierge's name but she had distinctive red hair and a fabulous personality.



That is the other one. She has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 2, 2010)

*Las Vegas*



dude-luv said:


> John:
> 
> We also stayed at the Hilton Flamingo in Las Vegas.  I don't know the concierge's name but she had distinctive red hair and a fabulous personality.


 
I'll be there in a few weeks and will look for her!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just one more question*



John Cummings said:


> 1. Yes, the exchange was with SFX. I have used SFX exclusively for the past 13+ years. I exchanged my Gaslamp Plaza Suites mini suite upper floor.
> 
> 2. This is the new Hilton Timeshare.
> 
> 3. We flew on Jet Blue from LAX to JFK. There is no need to arrange a cab. It is a flat charge for taxis to/from JFK and Manhattan. You are not on a meter. The charge is $45 + any bridge/tunnel tolls. It is very reasonable considering the distance and time. Unlike LAX, the JFK airport is very organized with lots of people willing to help. The taxis are organized like they are at the Las Vegas airport with a line and a dispatcher. To return to the airport, just ask the doorman to get you a cab. It cost $50 for the trip from the airport and $45 back to the airport as there was no toll on the return. Remember that is the total cost no matter how many people there are.



Well, actually two more questions, John  and thank you for the first response.

1.  At SFX did you just request Hilton or did you request NYC?

2.  What agent do you use there at SFX?

John, since you deal with SFX alot, what is happening there?  Is Mel Grant still the CEO?  We have been hounded by phone calls selling another type of vacationing and also getting emails from a 'company' thru SFX that we never joined.  Your comments, please.  TIA


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anything on Bedbugs or is that just media hype?


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 2, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Well, actually two more questions, John  and thank you for the first response.
> 
> 1.  At SFX did you just request Hilton or did you request NYC?
> 
> ...



1. I specifically requested HGVC West 57th Street. I would have accepted the Manhattan Club if I couldn't get the HGVC but my request was for HGVC.

2. I use more than 1 agent depending on where I am requesting. My 2 regular agents that I normally use are Scarlet and Elena. Elena was the agent that did my Hawaii and New York City requests for this year. 

3. Mel Grant is still the CEO.

4. I assume you are referring to the Platinum Rewards product. This is a 3rd party product marketed by SFX, VRI, and others. The only phone calls we received about it were from VRI because we own a VRI managed resort. This happened once and I just said we weren't interested. The Platinum Rewards doesn't offer anything more unless you are into cruises and it is very expensive. Personally I don't see any value to it.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 2, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> Anything on Bedbugs or is that just media hype?



The only mention of Bedbugs I have seen have been on TUG and Timeshare Forums. I am sure there is a problem but we didn't see nor hear any evidence of it while we were in New York City last week.


----------



## tombo (Sep 2, 2010)

I have never used SFX. Is it hard to get a New York week exchanging through SFX? I own a couple of weeks listed in the SFX locations. Does unit size matter, resort, or does any SFX resort trade for any SFX resort?

I have been trying to get New York through RCI for about a year with no success. Would SFX be a better choice to exchange for New York?


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 3, 2010)

tombo said:


> I have never used SFX. Is it hard to get a New York week exchanging through SFX? I own a couple of weeks listed in the SFX locations. Does unit size matter, resort, or does any SFX resort trade for any SFX resort?
> 
> I have been trying to get New York through RCI for about a year with no success. Would SFX be a better choice to exchange for New York?



I have not had a problem getting New York with SFX. Others have had the same success. One big advantage is there are no 1 in 4 RCI type restrictions so you can visit as often as you like assuming availability.

Your resort quality, location, unit size, and season do matter as to whether SFX will accept it or not. I suggest you contact SFX to find out whether they will accept your weeks or not.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 20, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> You were the reason I requested the HGVC West 57th Street specifically from our communications before. It was a good choice. Much more comfortable than the Manhattan Club and the service was absolutely outstanding. We don't need a kitchen so that is not important but it would have been nice to have a microwave to heat leftovers.
> 
> We never do sales presentations so that was not an issue. *I was happy that there were absolutely no fees nor occupancy taxes*
> 
> We normally do not like to go back to the same place but New York is an exception. We are anxiously looking forward to going again next year.



John, no taxes of any kind for your room?

I know the Manhattan Club charges "taxes" on exchangers and the Affinias charged taxes to RHC members.  How come the Hilton doesn't charge taxes?  (I'm not complaining    but I am certainly curious!)


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 20, 2010)

bigrick said:


> John, no taxes of any kind for your room?
> 
> I know the Manhattan Club charges "taxes" on exchangers and the Affinias charged taxes to RHC members.  How come the Hilton doesn't charge taxes?  (I'm not complaining    but I am certainly curious!)



Absolutely NO taxes nor fees. When I checked-out, I was expecting there to be a charge so I was very pleasantly surprised when they told me that my balance was zero.

We did NOT pay any taxes nor fees at the Manhattan Club when we stayed there in July 2008. That was also on an exchange with SFX.

I have heard other SFX exchangers that have said the same thing. I have no idea why and don't really care. I follow the old saying of "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth".


----------



## wackymother (Sep 20, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> The only mention of Bedbugs I have seen have been on TUG and Timeshare Forums. I am sure there is a problem but we didn't see nor hear any evidence of it while we were in New York City last week.



Unfortunately, it is all over the news here. The Hollister store and now Niketown have closed for fumigation. At least one of the big movie theaters on 42nd Street also closed. They had them in the Empire State Building. It's a very serious problem in Manhattan.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 21, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> We just got back last night from NYC. We stayed a week at the HGVC West 57th Street timeshare. This was our second visit to NYC. We stayed there for 12 nights in July 2008.
> 
> This past week was awesome despite the rain for the first 4 days. We love New York and will be going back next year. The HGVC timeshare was very good. We liked it much better than the Manhattan Club where we stayed before. The unit itself was just an average sized hotel room but the bed and chair are very comfortable. What made the HGVC so good is the absolute excellent service from everybody. Right across the street is the Green Café 57 which is great for breakfast at a very reasonable price.
> 
> We went to 2 shows, Jersey Boys and Westside Story, Both were excellent. We went to mass at the St. Patrick's Cathedral which was awesome. We also walked around part of Central Park. We did the "Top of the Rock" tour and also the NBC Studios tour. The "Top of the Rock" is great with a fabulous 360 degree view of the city and surrounding area. We did some shopping along 5th avenue, Times Square at night, and generally walked all over. The New Yorkers were very helpful and friendly as always. All in all we had a great time and can't wait to go back.



Glad you had a great time.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 21, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Absolutely NO taxes nor fees. When I checked-out, I was expecting there to be a charge so I was very pleasantly surprised when they told me that my balance was zero.
> 
> We did NOT pay any taxes nor fees at the Manhattan Club when we stayed there in July 2008. That was also on an exchange with SFX.
> 
> I have heard other SFX exchangers that have said the same thing. I have no idea why and don't really care. I follow the old saying of "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth".



Thanks for the info.  

I think I'll follow your lead and use SFX to go to Manhattan.  I should go soon before this changes!


----------

